# STOLEN LAST NIGHT 3rd Sept 15.2 ID/TB mare



## Cuffey (4 September 2010)

FROM KENT more details/Crime ref and pic to follow asap

 Penny, ID x T/B, 15.2hh, dark bay.
 White star and white sock right back leg.
 Front feet only have shoes. 
 No freezemark or chip 
. The mare has been off work so has a grass belly and when taken long mane, tail and feathers. Her underside is lighter and she has dapples on her flanks.


----------



## spike123 (4 September 2010)

where abouts in Kent?


----------



## Cuffey (4 September 2010)

Sorry that is all that has come through yet
A Horsewatch rep is on route to meet the owner as she has no PC to send pics from, also she is in a distressed state as you can imagine


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (4 September 2010)

Are you sure it was stolen from Kent as there are details on Facebook of one taken last night in East Sussex that sounds very similar??? 

Copy from Facebook - Just heard that a horse was stolen from Chiddingly last night.15.2 bay mare 23 yrs old. White star, white socks on hind legs, long mane, and un trimmed feathers. her coloured companion was left behind and was injured. Possible sighting of white van. Please contact Hailsham police if you have any information.

Apologies if it is a different horse. No idea of a crime number as just seen on Facebook.


----------



## Cuffey (4 September 2010)

Rubyredshoes you could well be correct
Message came from Kent Horsewatch member so I may have assumed incorrectly


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 September 2010)

Theres a horse fair in Neath Thursday I think it is,I'll go have a look around if you want.Need a pic tho.


----------



## MHOL (4 September 2010)




----------



## Tinseltoes (4 September 2010)

Can I print pic and take with me?


----------



## thinlizzy (4 September 2010)

LOvely mare is she chipped  does anyone know ?Hope shes found soon


----------



## Cuffey (4 September 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Can I print pic and take with me?
		
Click to expand...

Please do


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 September 2010)

Cuffey said:



			Please do
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks. Will have a nose around as they sell there and then (no auction). Even the ones that are sold are still there,so Ill have a good look.


----------



## Cuffey (5 September 2010)

More pics of Penny taken when fit, still awaiting Crime Number

Stolen from East Sussex (sorry I got it wrong)

Please note Penny now has a winter coat coming through which is darker and dappled and has been off work recently. She may have been travelled along the A22 between 10.00 Fri 3rd and 08.00 Sat 4th ..... Did you see anything?

Please contact Amanda or Clive 
01825-872476 or 07748-947043


----------



## Alec Swan (5 September 2010)

Excellent pics.  They should be useful.

Those who steal the loved possessions of others,  are vermin,  nothing more or less.  If I could help,  then I would,  and with a degree of glee.  VERMIN.

Alec.


----------



## equineeyes (5 September 2010)

Very sad news, Penny has been found. She had taken herself off to another field on the farm and died bless her. The family had searched the farm but were very upset and had not found her. She died in peace and is not going through all the things we had all imagined. On behalf of her owners a big thank you to all who posted posters and passed the word around about Penny


----------



## V1NN (5 September 2010)

Oh no what a sad ending  Rip toot..x


----------



## horsecrazy25 (5 September 2010)

So sorry to hear this 

R.I.P Penny xx


----------



## guido16 (6 September 2010)

Very sad but a blessing that she died at home and hadnt been stolen.


----------



## ISHmad (6 September 2010)

That's so sad but at least she passed at home and not in the hands of strangers.  RIP Penny.


----------



## MHOL (6 September 2010)

equineeyes said:



			Very sad news, Penny has been found. She had taken herself off to another field on the farm and died bless her. The family had searched the farm but were very upset and had not found her. She died in peace and is not going through all the things we had all imagined. On behalf of her owners a big thank you to all who posted posters and passed the word around about Penny
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for letting us know, very sad news, our condolences to her owner, RIP Penny


----------



## alfiesmum (6 September 2010)

hugs for her owners x


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 September 2010)

How sad to hear this.I feel for the owners. RIP Penny!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (6 September 2010)

What a shame, her owners must be distraught.


----------



## Seahorse (7 September 2010)

I didn't see this thread before but have just posted in NL about how sad it is 

RIP Penny xx


----------

